# Angry Birds Go! and PS4



## tripplej

I just saw the news about Angry Birds Go!






I wonder if this cart racing game will be available on PS4?

Anybody know if any of the Angry Birds games are already on PS3 and if so how they are?

If this go cart game shows up on PS4, my kids will enjoy it that is for sure. 

Guess we have to see if it does come to PS4 or not.


----------



## Ares

The Angry Birds Trilogy is currently on the PS3 as for this title no mention of it coming to PS4 that I could find.


----------



## tripplej

Thanks Ares for the details. It would be great if Angry Birds Go! shows up on PS4. Kids want a good game and this one looks to be a good game for the kids to enjoy. Similar to Mario Kart..


----------



## pddufrene

My son is a angry birds fan, I downloaded every angry birds game there is for him on the iPad, plus the bad pigs game. I'm looking forward to getting this one to.


----------



## Mike Edwards

they're mindless games but they are sooooooooooo much fun for some reason. I'm in for Angry Birds Go


----------



## tripplej

Yeah. I also agree. This also is similar to Mario Kart which is on the wii console. If PS4 get this game, it will be more incentive for kids to move away from wii to ps4 obviously. 

Let's hope. raying:


----------



## ShawnMc

I hope this shows up on regular consoles. I can't imagine playing a game like this without a controller. 

Brings back lots of memories of Mario Kart though!


----------

